# Wie bekome ich den Profibus DP eigensicher?



## delacasa (27 August 2007)

Hallo zusammnen,

kann mir jemánd von Euch sagen, wie ich den Profibus DP mit Siemens Komponenten eigensicher bekomme, um dann eine ET 200 ISP zu betreiben? Hat das Teil, was ich benötige, auch eine ATEX Zulassung?

Danke!
delacasa


----------



## IBFS (27 August 2007)

nehme Koppelmodul 6ES7972-0AC80-0XA0

Koppler zur Umsetzung von PROFIBUS DP in PROFIBUS RS485-IS eigensicher (Zündschutzart Eigensicher i) 
Erforderlich zum Anschluss von eigensicheren PROFIBUS DP-Teilnehmern (z.B. ET 200iS, ET 200iSP) und an allen Fremdgeräten, die über einen Ex i DP-Anschluss verfügen 
Zusätzlich einsetzbar als Repeater im Ex-Bereich 
Wirkt als Sicherheitsbarriere 
Passiver Busteilnehmer, Projektierung nicht erforderlich 
Zertifizierung gemäß ATEX 100a 


Über das Interfacemodul IM 152 erfolgt die Anbindung an den eigensicheren PROFIBUS RS 485-IS. Es sind Übertragungsraten bis 1,5 Mbit/s zulässig. Über das IM 152 wird die Kommunikation mit den übergeordneten Master selbständig abgewickelt. 

Zum Anschluss an den eigensicheren PROFIBUS ist der Stecker 6ES7 972-0DA60-0XA0 zu verwenden!

Siehe CA01

Gruß


----------

